# Oil Change on 1.8 - need PN for filter and how-to



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

All the info I have found is on the 1.4T and I can't find anything "for sure" that says the 1.8 has the drop in filter.
I haven't looked or played yet, but does anyone have pics and such of an oil change on a 1.8?
I would have to jack it as I am not sure if I will fit under the car, no I am not fat, lol.

I have about 1800 mi and want to go full synthetic.
Thx in advance
Nick


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

It's not going to be much harder than changing oil in the 1.4T. Jack her up, put her on some jack and crawl under there. I'm sure the 1.8 probably uses a stand alone filter element just like the 1.4, so look for a similar housing.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/544-cruze-oil-change-1-4t.html


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

OK - this is what I was looking for.
I came close, but disregarded 1.4T threads after reading that they were a bit different.
This is comprehensive and I appreciate it.
Thanks
Nick


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

filters are both the same you read about 1.4 same for 1.8 same motor just ones smaller running a turbo and the other is a na


----------

